# Hopper with Sling Installed today



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Had one of my two First Gen Hoppers replaced with the new Hopper with Sling today.
I was the first appointment for the installer. (Always a plus!)
And his first ever Hopper with Sling install.
Took about an hour total, including hooking up OTA module, external drive, and transferring settings/timers from my old hopper's remote, and linking the Joey.
New Hopper definitely restarts faster than the old one, which helped with the install time. 
Hopper Transfers has been a bust so far (and it was the big reason I upgraded).
Tried using the app on my iPad, seemed to work until I selected a recording for transfer. The screen flashed briefly as though it was preparing the file, but then did nothing further. I checked the "Pending" menu, but it said nothing was being prepared. I tried a different recording with the same results.

I next went to the Hopper itself, and noticed that if I selected the INFO screen on a recording, I could select "Prepare for Mobile", so I'm trying that now. Once the file is prepared, I'll see if I can transfer it to the iPad. not much documentation out there that I can find, so I'm just stumbling through the process. Guessing there are some kinks to be worked out ove the next few months, as usual.

Other than that, pretty pleased so far.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

This may not be related but I would wait till the first nightly update happens tonight. The prepare for mobile option is better in my opinion and I think it should successfully transfer this time. If you have any questions about it let me know, I've got a pretty good grasp on the app and feature.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

some guy said:


> This may not be related but I would wait till the first nightly update happens tonight. The prepare for mobile option is better in my opinion and I think it should successfully transfer this time. If you have any questions about it let me know, I've got a pretty good grasp on the app and feature.


Thanks, I just looked at the app again, and now the recording I prepared appears with an Arrow icon on it. Still won't transfer though. When I hit the "Transfer" button, it flashes the "Processing" popup for a second or two, then does nothing else. and still nothing in the Transferring or Preparing screen.
Guess I'll wait and try it tomorrow. 
To clarify, when I transfer a recording to my iPad, it deletes the converted file AND the original recording from the Hopper?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

It only deletes DRM content like HBO or cinemax. If you want to transfer an hbo movie it will warn you that it will be deleted from the hopper and asks for confirmation. Non DRM content leaves the movie on the Hopper while putting a copy on your iPad.

You could try deleting and reinstalling the app today as well to see if that helps.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

welcome to our pool of 'guinea pigs" ... we live and will live in the world of dish debugging ... forever


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

some guy;3165167 said:


> It only deletes DRM content like HBO or cinemax. If you want to transfer an hbo movie it will warn you that it will be deleted from the hopper and asks for confirmation. Non DRM content leaves the movie on the Hopper while putting a copy on your iPad.


That I did not know. Might get a Hopper 2.0 after all!


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> welcome to our pool of 'guinea pigs" ... we live and will live in the world of dish debugging ... forever


Oh, I'm well accustomed to being a "Guinea Pig".
I got the 622, 922, and Original Hopper as soon as they were available.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

So, I tried deleting and reinstalling the Hopper Transfers App. Still no luck.
same behavior as before. guess I'll wait until tomorrow and see if works after the nightly update. 
If not, I'll try tech support, but I don't expect them to even know what I'm talking about at this point.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> works after the nightly update.


 it's nothing else as a reboot for clear memory, like you had recommended each time when you call Desktop Support Team before they will start troubleshooting any your PC problem


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

So now I've got two recordings that I prepared for transfer on the hopper itself. When I try to transfer either of them, it still just flashes "processing" for a moment, then does nothing else.
On a whim, I try (from my iPad3) to do a transfer on a fresh (post Hopper2 install) recording of the movie "Heathers".
I see it start the process of converting the recording for transfer and get the message that it will be transferred following the conversion.

I should note that the two recordings I tried previously were recorded on my original Hopper, transferred to an EHD, then moved to the Hopper with Sling post-install.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

zer0cool;3165495 said:


> So now I've got two recordings that I prepared for transfer on the hopper itself. When I try to transfer either of them, it still just flashes "processing" for a moment, then does nothing else.
> On a whim, I try (from my iPad3) to do a transfer on a fresh (post Hopper2 install) recording of the movie "Heathers".
> I see it start the process of converting the recording for transfer and get the message that it will be transferred following the conversion.
> 
> I should note that the two recordings I tried previously were recorded on my original Hopper, transferred to an EHD, then moved to the Hopper with Sling post-install.


I guess I would try tomorrow and see if you run into the same issue. I just tested the app and its working correctly for me.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

So, it appears to be only the recordings made on the original Hopper and moved to the new Hopper via External Drive that I can't seem to transfer (once they have been moved to the New Hopper's drive).
The recording of "Heathers" transferred with no problems.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

zer0cool;3166208 said:


> So, it appears to be only the recordings made on the original Hopper and moved to the new Hopper via External Drive that I can't seem to transfer (once they have been moved to the New Hopper's drive).
> The recording of "Heathers" transferred with no problems.


Yeah I've never tried that out. I have a 16gb iPad so not tons of storage space. I usually keep the iPad 
loaded with Dora the Explorer and Yo Gabba Gabba for my son on long road trips or dr visits.


----------

